# Bases de donnes > Sybase > Adaptive Server IQ >  [ASIQ] Contraintes d'intégrité

## bigourson

Bonjour,

Voici ce que j'ai rcupr dans la doc ASIQ 12.6 concernant la cration d'une cl trangre :

create table t2 (
...
col2 integer ON { UPDATE | DELETE { RESTRICT }
...
) ;

Dans la doc ils expliquent que RESTRICT vite de supprimer/modifier un parent si il y a des enregistrements fils et que c'est le comportment par dfaut.

Ai je bien compris ?
Dans ce cas ON .... RESTRICT est inutile ?

On ne put donc rien faire, pas de delete/update cascade/set null ?

Merci  de votre aide.

----------


## LOEMBA

bonjour

il faut essayer la notion de contrainte d'integrit rfrentielles

exemple



```

```

votre cas c'est la cration de la table fils je crois

----------


## LOEMBA

```

```

merci pour essayer la 2 proposition

----------

